

Apple: "We must Have Comprehensive Location Data" - pwg
http://apple.slashdot.org/story/11/04/24/1358223/Apple-We-must-Have-Comprehensive-Location-Data

======
gkefalas
This is misleading. This quote isn't in a response to the latest discussion
about the location database file, but the title and Slashdot link both make it
seem that way.

Also, please link to the original source.

